# Media war in Germany!!!11!



## notimp (Sep 29, 2021)

Just kidding, its just that RT Germany got its two youtube channels removed for Covid misinformation today, and "German Media War!" was their response.. 


Russia then threatened to ban youtube in russia, and...
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-58737433

Well thats the current state of things.. 

RT Germany was worse than english RT btw. But not by that much - in terms of worseness..


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 30, 2021)

Not a big loss I guess, but It is a bit odd that they (Youtube) even care about censoring things that aren't illegal.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 30, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Not a big loss I guess, but It is a bit odd that they (Youtube) even care about censoring things that aren't illegal.


Vaccine misinformation might not be illegal, but it does potentially open up Google to lawsuits from vaccine manufacturers, which is why I'm surprised they're just now taking this action.  For that matter, I'd be willing to bet that a warning letter from somebody's legal department is precisely what triggered this.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 30, 2021)

> Russian media watchdog Roskomnadzor accused YouTube of censorship.
> The agency ”demanded” that the channels be restored.
> [...]
> Internet service providers in Russia can limit or block the flow of data to websites, as instructed by the government.
> The state used these powers in March to restrict access to Twitter after Roskomnadzor said it failed to remove around 3,000 posts allegedly involving banned content.


"Internet companies have to bow to only what* we* say! Delete content we don't like, but also do not delete content we do like"


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 30, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Vaccine misinformation might not be illegal, but it does potentially open up Google to lawsuits from vaccine manufacturers, which is why I'm surprised they're just now taking this action.  For that matter, I'd be willing to bet that a warning letter from somebody's legal department is precisely what triggered this.


Has such a precedent been set whereby sites like Youtube are liable for the content uploaded by users? It seems more likely to me that they are deciding themselves what they don't want on their platform, which I have no problem with, I just find it interesting.  I guess there's no way to find out for sure.


----------



## sith (Sep 30, 2021)

This world is so backasswards, "misinformation" should be countered with logical arguements and discussion, not with censorship and removal of free speech, this only lends to the credibility of the "misinformation" and gives authorities cart-blanche to manipulate the masses. 

Look at the coof lab leak theory, its clearly a giant multinational cover-up of its man made creation and yet for the first couple years anyone who dares doubt the "natural occurrence" tale is cancelled/censored etc, now its seems clear it escaped the wuhan lab it was engineered in(gain of function crossover) on sept 12 2019..

the more wee accept authoritarian control of discussion and allowable topics we will continue to me manipulated and controlled.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 30, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Has such a precedent been set whereby sites like Youtube are liable for the content uploaded by users?


I'm not sure.  It should go without saying that Youtube is not a reputable source for medical advice, but clearly certain groups were using it for that anyway.  That potentially leads to self-harm and/or death, which makes avoiding all legal liability very difficult.

It's also a whole other level of fucked up when Russia is trying to manipulate people of other nations into self-harm or death.  Youtube has to tread carefully to avoid being weaponized in global cyber warfare.


----------

